# Heating Pads



## AnthonyC (Aug 30, 2011)

Fall is rapidly approaching the northeast so I'm trying to get a jump on ways to keep my baby Sullies warm. Day time temps are easily controlled with MVB's, ceramic heaters, and a small under tank heater that I have directly beneath their humidity/hide box. I don't hear much chatter about those under tank heaters here on TFO so I'm not sure if the experienced keepers give them a yay or a nay. I have a ZooMed one that is only 10"x6.8" that I paid about $15 for. I was browsing Amazon.com and they have electric heating pads for people that are BIG and CHEAP b/c they weren't made specifically for reptiles, and some of them have auto-offs, timers, and thermostats. Those are way more options than my plug & leave ZooMed has. So my question is do you think they could be used to place under, not in, my enclosure to keep my torts warm? Here is a link to just a few of them. Thank you in advance!

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=heating+pads&x=0&y=0


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 30, 2011)

I don't like heat pads for baby tortoises, however, I DO use an under-the-tank heat strip for baby box turtles and baby Manouria. I like the heat strip because its not inside the habitat. I have quite a nice layer of fine grade, moist orchid bark between the heat strip and the tortoises. What I use is a mylar heat strip that was mfg'd to warm seed trays in the green house. The Sterlite bin sits on the strip. It never gets above 80 degrees. I put a thermometer on the top of the substrate. Then I add or scrape away substrate until I get the desired heat in the habitat. I have a hiding place on the side of the habitat where the heat strip is. Heat rising up through the moistened substrate helps to keep humidity in the air of the habitat.


----------



## mreedosb (Aug 30, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> Fall is rapidly approaching the northeast so I'm trying to get a jump on ways to keep my baby Sullies warm. Day time temps are easily controlled with MVB's, ceramic heaters, and a small under tank heater that I have directly beneath their humidity/hide box. I don't hear much chatter about those under tank heaters here on TFO so I'm not sure if the experienced keepers give them a yay or a nay. I have a ZooMed one that is only 10"x6.8" that I paid about $15 for. I was browsing Amazon.com and they have electric heating pads for people that are BIG and CHEAP b/c they weren't made specifically for reptiles, and some of them have auto-offs, timers, and thermostats. Those are way more options than my plug & leave ZooMed has. So my question is do you think they could be used to place under, not in, my enclosure to keep my torts warm? Here is a link to just a few of them. Thank you in advance!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=heating+pads&x=0&y=0



Anthony - 

Try "Housing & Heating" here: http://www.sulcata-station.org/basics.html 

Some good advice and references and look for durable pads that can be used inside/under/outdoors. You get what you pay for in performance, reliability and safety. 

Y'all have a good fall/winter! mr


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Aug 30, 2011)

Anthony...generally speaking I don't like to use under heat for babies. It warps their plastrons in my experience. For growing babies overhead heat should be used. You can get a 100 watt CHE that hangs like a light and puts out great heat but can't hurt a baby and is good warm heat. So my recommendation for you would be a CHE. 
I personally use black light bulbs for all my needed heat in my inside habitats...

Heating pads made for people get too hot for small tortoises. They are cheap means they can't be trusted for consistent heat and there is no way I would use a cheap people heat mat for tortoises small or large. please don't use one for any tortoise. That's just not good. I personally have been burned by a cheap heat pad. I am thinking as bad as my burn was would kill a small tort.


----------

